# Holland Vispas beantragen - wann kommt er an?



## Alexilallas (30. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand eine Ahnung hat wie lang es ca. dauert bist man den Vispas zugeschickt bekommt, wenn man ihn beantragt. (Bzw. ob man ihn überhaupt zugeschickt bekommt?) Ich könnte den in Dortmund in einem Angelshop beantragen.

Wollte im September einen kleinen Agelurlaub in Holland machen, aber evtl. schon vorher mal an der Maas ein bisschen fischen. Der Vorläufige ist ja 4 Wochen gültig, aber wenn der richtige Vispas bis Mitte September nicht da ist hätte ich ja dann im Urlaub theoretsich keine gültigen Papiere.

Vielleicht hat jemand ein paar Erfahrungen mit dem Thema gemacht.

Petri Heil


----------



## wilhelm (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Holland Vispas beantragen - wann kommt er an?*

Hallo Alexilallas
Um diese Jahreszeit dürfte dein Vispas innerhalb einer Woche ankommen.
Wird eigendlich nur im Frühjahr schon einmal etwas eng da dann alle neue Papiere brauchen.
Also viel Spass beim Fischen in den Niederlanden.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Holland Vispas beantragen - wann kommt er an?*

spätestens wenn der vorläufige Pass abläuft... 1- 3 Wochen.


----------



## Alexilallas (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Holland Vispas beantragen - wann kommt er an?*

Hallo, danke für die erfreulichen Auskünfte. Das geht ja dann doch recht schnell. Da bin ich ja schon mal beruhigt, und dem Urlaub steht nichts mehr im Wege.

Danke und Gruß,

Alex


----------



## jimmie8882 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Holland Vispas beantragen - wann kommt er an?*

Meiner Erfahrung nach ist es am Betsen, wenn man einfach in Holland in nen Angelladengeht (oder Jachthafen, Post geht nicht mehr) und sich da einen Ausstellen lässt. Dann bekommste nen vorläufigen, der den Urlaub über funktioniert und den richtigen bekommste dann zugeschickt, oder kannst ihn einige Tage später im Angelladen abholen.   Hab irgendwo gelesen, dass nur noch der kleine VISPass verschickt wird, der große (zwei Ruten, alle Köder, etc.) wird nur persönlich übergeben.  Was da dran ist?! Don't know... wäre aber geil, wenn Du hier nochmal schreibst wie's gelaufen ist.


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Holland Vispas beantragen - wann kommt er an?*

Man bekommt immer den Vorläufigen. Egal ob in Holland oder irgendwoanders!!!!


----------



## gimli (1. August 2008)

*AW: Holland Vispas beantragen - wann kommt er an?*



> Egal ob in Holland oder irgendwoanders!!!!



Wo ist denn "irgendwoanders" |kopfkrat


----------



## cappy (1. August 2008)

*AW: Holland Vispas beantragen - wann kommt er an?*



jimmie8882 schrieb:


> Hab irgendwo gelesen, dass nur noch der kleine VISPass verschickt wird, der große (zwei Ruten, alle Köder, etc.) wird nur persönlich übergeben.  Was da dran ist?! Don't know...



Nichts ist da dran, der wird verschickt.


----------



## Alexilallas (4. August 2008)

*AW: Holland Vispas beantragen - wann kommt er an?*

Hallo,

also ich war am Freitag Abend mit nem Kumpel in Dortmund im Angelshop und wollte den Vispas beantragen. Der Mitarbeiter meinte allerdings das der Vispas den man in deren Laden beantragen könnte nur für Gewässer acht sei. 
Irgendwie etwas merkwürdig. Hatte der keine Ahnung?

Gibt es überhaupt eine Unterteilung? Wollten in Lemmer (bei Friesland am Ijsselmmer) Fischen. Laut Gewässserkarte müsste das Gebiet 2 oder 3 sein.

Gruß Alex


----------

